# TIR - Titan Resources



## seaurchin (17 March 2005)

I've been watching volume and looked higher than usual could possibly tech/a or richkid give a view please or anyone else with charting knoweledge..
thank for that ..code is tir. cheers


----------



## doctorj (17 March 2005)

*Re: titan resources could chartists give me opinion please?*

Rickkid and Tech are probably far better at this than I, but here goes anyway...


----------



## seaurchin (17 March 2005)

*Re: titan resources could chartists give me opinion please?*

thanks Doctorj.....today 8cents abouts the line you draw horizontal along the tops of 7.5-8cent ...has this broken already or is this near breakout?
I've read some things about basic charting is this line the breakout line?
thank for quick response...  i did buy some @ 8cents??


----------



## doctorj (17 March 2005)

*Re: titan resources could chartists give me opinion please?*

The line is the top of the downward channel commencing in October '04.  Didn't feel the bottom was necessary for the exercise.

Unless someone beats me to it, I will post chart with today's action in it this evening.


----------

